# Rv Check List



## MNoutbackers (Jan 30, 2009)

New to camping and need a check list as to what I will need to stock up the kitchen/bathroom, etc. I saw a list somewhere on a website, but can't find it now. Will be cleaning it up next weekend and getting everything all stocked up for the season.

Thanks! 
Dawn


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Pots and pans
Unbreakable dishes and glassware
Can opener
Bottle opener 
Corkscrew
Utensils for eating
Cooking utensils (Mixing spatulas, slotted spoon, serving spoons, hamburger flipper spatula, salad tongs, hot dog tongs basting brush, potato masher)
Measuring cups
Teaspoons
Plastic mixing bowls
Grill type lighter (for lighting the oven)
Wash cloths
Dish towels (Recommend flour sack towels because they are lint-free and dry things like crazy)
Paper towel holder
Salt and pepper shakers
Napkin holder
Toothpick holder 
Good knives for cutting (chef knife,filet knife, serrated knife, and paring knife)
Cutting board (one for meats, one for everything else or either use the one that comes in the sink for everything else)
Scotchbrite pads (for cleaning stuck on food from pans)
Coffee pot, coffee and coffee spoon
Coffee mugs
Smoothie maker (margaritas!)
Mixer or wire whip
Toaster
Griddle for outside campstove (Keep the smell of bacon outside) measure to make sure it fits between the wind guards
Oven sized cooking pans
Pizza stone to regulate oven temperature (these ovens have problems distributing heat evenly and this makes a big difference)
Oven thermometer (Ovens are not accurate, so this really helps recipes come out better)
Zip lock bags, plastic wrap, aluminum foil, trash bags, large and small kitchen size
Small trash can for kitchen
Pop up circular laundry hamper for outside trash (lg bags)
Plastic food storage containers (for leftovers)
Pitchers for milk and OJ-1/2 gal ( Buy flat sided ones, you can put them in the recessed area in the refrigerator back to back)

Now for food staples: I have plastic containers to keep dry goods in because there is a lot of moisture in travel trailers
Flour, brown sugar, sugar, cereal, powdered sugar, pancake mix, biscuit mix, marshmallows, salt, pepper, garlic, spices that you use the most, BBQ sauce, ketchup, mustard, mayo, relish, salad dressings, olive oil, cooking spray, butter. Just think what can't I do without and then pack it in.

Bathroom:

Toilet Paper holder and RV toilet paper (or Scotts)
Towels
Duplicate bottles of any medicines that you use
Advil/Tylenol
Tylenol Simply sleep (for those nights when you just can't let go and fall off to sleep)
Childrens medicines (Cough/allergy, earache relief etc)
Contact lense solution and spare case
Toothbrushes and Toothpaste 
Razors and Razorblades
Shaving cream
Bandaids, Neosporin, Bactine, Bee Sting stick, Benadryl lotion
Bug Spray, Aloe and Sunblock
Shampoo and Conditioner
Liquid Soap ( I like Neutrogena because there is no soap scum leftover)
Moisurizer
Blow dryer, brush and comb
Hair products
Makeup
Deodorant
Cologne samples (from dept store fragrance counters- they give them for free if you ask)
Robe hooks for bathroom door
Lightweight robes

Cleaning supplies and rags
Broom
Small vacuum cleaner (can be stored in the back of the wardrobe)
Coat hangers
Iron and ironing pad
Clothes drying rack
Dog supplies (tie-outs, extra towels (for dirty paws), shampoo, bedding)
Alarm clock
Reading material

Lawn chairs
Outdoor tables
Vinyl tablecloths
Grill and all grilling supplies

We also keep at least 3 pairs of underwear, socks, and nightwear in the camper at all times as well as a pair of waterproof shoes in case we have to use the camp showers, flip flops, slippers, a pair of tennis shoes, raincoat and a hooded sweatshirt for cool nights. During hurricane season I also keep at least one pair of jeans each and a couple of shirts in case we have to make a hasty exit. We can always pick up extra things once we get somewhere safe.
Borrowed from a old post. James


----------



## MNoutbackers (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you for such a detailed list. This will be very helpful!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

friend of mine has a Travelstar camper.............when he was looking to buy and enter in to Rcv'ing...he asked me to help him.......in turn when doing some research i found a great list on thier web-site

Anyhow here is their your adventure link which provides a lot of useful information..........

And here is a Link from that page called the Check List which is a nice concise "check Off List"

Hope it helps,
Clarke


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

GarethsDad said:


> Pots and pans
> Unbreakable dishes and glassware
> Can opener
> Bottle opener
> ...


Cant help but notice you have a iron and ironing pad on the list? Do you wear a suit while camping?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

puffer said:


> Cant help but notice you have a iron and ironing pad on the list? Do you wear a suit while camping?


Different strokes for different folks.

I don't even think there are hangers in our Outback...but that just how we like to camp.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

No hangers in our camper. Each of us has a shelf in the wardrobe of our 21RS. Each of us has a plastic bin for that shelf.

Everything we are going to wear for the trip has to fit in that bin, or on the shelf. Sweaters and robes are hung on a coat rack we installed next to the jackknife sofa. Shoes go in the storage bin I made out of the step-up to the queen slide.

We're camping, and we want to relax and wear casual clothes. We're not out to impress anyone with our appearance.

Dan


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

Here's some things that might help:

http://www.vacation-lists.com/printable-rv.html

http://www.rvresources.com/checklist/rvsup...s-checklist.php

http://www.rvresources.com/checklist/maint...e-checklist.php

HAVE FUN!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

puffer said:


> Cant help but notice you have a iron and ironing pad on the list? Do you wear a suit while camping?


 Yup. All of our trips include the dogs and some of the trips are to dog shows. I have a suit for Saturday and one for Sunday. One never can tell when you might need to iron the pleats of your kilt. James


----------



## 4dollars (Nov 26, 2008)

MNoutbackers said:


> New to camping and need a check list as to what I will need to stock up the kitchen/bathroom, etc. I saw a list somewhere on a website, but can't find it now. Will be cleaning it up next weekend and getting everything all stocked up for the season.
> 
> Thanks!
> Dawn


The DW and I put togeather a list on microsoft excel so we could make it fit our needs and print it. If your interested we would be glad to email it to you.


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

Great lists - this will definitely come in useful!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

I keep a list too...mental notes are a thing of the past once you hit 40!


----------



## sherryberry26 (Feb 28, 2010)

3LEES said:


> No hangers in our camper. Each of us has a shelf in the wardrobe of our 21RS. Each of us has a plastic bin for that shelf.
> 
> Everything we are going to wear for the trip has to fit in that bin, or on the shelf. Sweaters and robes are hung on a coat rack we installed next to the jackknife sofa. Shoes go in the storage bin I made out of the step-up to the queen slide.
> 
> ...


Hey! By any chance do you have a picture of the shoe bin you made out of the step?? We just purchased the Outback 312BHS (due in mid-march) and there is really no place for a shoe bin. I was thinking that maybe I could make one out of the carpeted 'step' next to our bed. If you are able to send any sort of details on how you did it that would be greatly appreciated. Also, did you make any other conversions in your camper?? We had a 2002 Nomad and the owner before us converted the no-working panel below the sink into a large divided utensil drawer - he was a carpenter. We are looking for great ideas like that for our new OB TT to maximize storage.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

sherryberry26 said:


> Hey! By any chance do you have a picture of the shoe bin you made out of the step?? We just purchased the Outback 312BHS (due in mid-march) and there is really no place for a shoe bin. I was thinking that maybe I could make one out of the carpeted 'step' next to our bed. If you are able to send any sort of details on how you did it that would be greatly appreciated. Also, did you make any other conversions in your camper?? We had a 2002 Nomad and the owner before us converted the no-working panel below the sink into a large divided utensil drawer - he was a carpenter. We are looking for great ideas like that for our new OB TT to maximize storage.


On the rear slide models, the step is literally a plywood box that is carpeted and screwed to the floor. I'm not familiar with the 312BH, but from the floorplan it looks like any step might be for the pass-through front storage? If you start a thread asking for mod ideas for a 312BH, I'm sure you'll get plenty of suggestions!


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

great list!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Nathan said:


> On the rear slide models, the step is literally a plywood box that is carpeted and screwed to the floor.


I am getting curious now. My 2011 210RS has a access door to a compartment at the back of the trailer below the rear slide. The interior step to the king runs the width of the trailer, the same as the compartment at the back. My impression is the "space" you are talking about is the space of this compartment. Physics tells me something can not occupy the same space of the other something so I won't start ripping my carpet up. My brain is tired thinking this much on a Sunday so I'll stop now.


----------

